# Keeping algae off of white decorative sand



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

How do you keep algae off of the white sand that is used for decorating...such as pathways through mountains? I had a tank previously that had white sand and had algae all over it. I am trying to avoid that this time round.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats a good question, Im having the same problem =]


One solution is to get foriging fish that will stir up the sand. But since I am breeding rams that is out of the question for me, but you might give it a try.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Siphon off the sand periodically. You can also rest assured that the sand is new in any photos for competition.


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree^^^. Or just stir the sand up weekly with your hand gently.


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

Do algae eaters tend to spend time cleaning the sand?


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 2 small otos and they try to keep the sand clean but the algea spreads so quick and thick, Im just going to siphon. Any tips on how to put new sand in an already filled tank?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I just move the sand around every week or two some. 
If you design complex layouts with it, well....then that's your own fault to try and maintain something that is difficult to tend without making a mess etc.

Here's how you avoid some issues:
Add moss stones etc in there for now, or rocks that block all the light, this way not much can grow under that. Then remove and get the picture etc, add the sand at the last minute, or as some have stated: siphon it off and add fresh.

If you have low glass algae, you should also have low sand algae also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

To add new sand you dont want to add it all at once. By doing so you will smother bacteria and can casue a cycle. 

Add in small batches, do a quarter of the tank once a week. Then another wuarter the next week. It should take 4 weeks to add a new layer of sand in the whole tank.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

In terms of _how_ you do it, put the sand into a ziplock bag, seal it mostly except for one end so it is like a pastry bag, you can then pour the sand out carefully underwater.


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

It is sounding less cool to try every post  Thanks for all the help everybody. We will c what happens. 

I wanted to put it inbetween the rocks in the opening on the left. Here is my new tank and journal.http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/80940-ada-70p.html


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i use a meauring cup with sand in it. slowly put the cup into water thens slowly pour where i need it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I never get algae on my sand..plants yes, sand no..
I have had it in several tanks..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/67615-nano-update.html


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

waterfaller, any idea of y not?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

twychopen said:


> waterfaller, any idea of y not?


Do you know what kind of algae it was? It wasn't just at the edge of the glass? Or BGA? The glass can easily be cleaned, and BGA I have only gotten once or twice, but I quickly remedied the situation. I am pretty much a "go after the source of the problem" kind of person. If I _did_ get algae on my sand, it wouldn't stay there for long.


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

No, it just covered the sand. I just think that I will have too much light to have white sand in my new tank.


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

With a new tank it will go thru a diatom alge fase.(brown dusting of algae) Thsi is normal. Just stir the sand up gently with your hand. The diatoms will go away after a few weeks once the bacteria level builds up.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

What I usually did for sand gravel :

Siphon out the top layer. Vacuum if necessary (usually debris may accumulate)
Place new clean sand over (if I have any unused stock) up to normal level or clean the siphoned sand in bleach (usually for several hours), wash well, rinse and put it back on top.


----------

